# My Dragons! Please share urs if anyone else has some!



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

OK.. No offense to all the turtle lovers on here. I like turtles too but seems like thats ALL anyone talk about in this section! So I'm gonna try to change that. I have a 1yr old bearded dragon and an 8 month old Frilled dragon. For those who don't know, bearded dragons are from Australia and come in many beautiful morphs. Mine is a hypo Citrus Tiger stripe(to simplify it lol) and my particular Frillie is from New Guinea however there are some from Australia but those are hard to come by.. 
Here is my Frilled Showing a little attitude in some of these pics( His name is Monkey)
In this one he was hissing and frilling at my cichlids who dared to look him in the face lol







He is cuddly!


And the famous Agent 13









Ok.. thats enough for now lol


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

never enough photos:thumbsup:
soooo adorable...and is that your little girl ? shes beautiful !!:-D
i had a bearded dragon..name was Bert,thought i had a male,but
turned out female....after the 12 eggs she laid.i re-homed her
due to my ill health,a few weeks ago,i'd had her since she was tiny,she's now
5yrs.
kept leopard geckos,managed to breed them,awesome experience !
loving the pictures,so look forward to many more :-D


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry you had to give up your Beardie! That must have been hard. Did she recover from laying well? Infertile I'm assuming. 
Yes, that's my daughter. Thank you! 
Don't worry, I have an arsenal of pics lol 

Anyone else feel free to share yours. This is the official dragon/ lizard thread 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok a jumble of pictures..
tree frog,Bert,baby yellow belly toads i managed to get to breed.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww.. So cute! Love toads. I used to keep toads and frogs when I was little . It's kinda funny thinking of Burt as a female now. Can't even think of a female version of that name. My friend runs a rescue and she rescued what she thought was a male in really bad condition.. Named it Elvis then when it put on weight she sexed it and turned out Elvis was a girl haha


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

there was two originally however they started to get issues,and one wouldn't feed,
i re-homed Ernie and kept Bert.
she recovered well from the egg laying,this was her first time,i did tell
her next owner the story,so he'll be prepared if she does it again.
aww how sweet of your friend to do reduce that's awesome. !


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes Elvis was a miracle case. My friend was without a doubt the reason Elvis lived. She Was without proper light and seriously impacted from calci sand. They rarely live through that and was from what I remember a yr of therapy and still years after recovery requires special care. Her Frilled Lizzy was also a rescue and was recently featured with Repticon on their FB page and everywhere. Amazing picture of the fierce Elizabeth the frilled dragon Screaming and frilling at her puppies lol.OK..I gotta find Lizzie's picture from repticon(funny enough another close friend had their frilled Petrei featured soon after that)
Here it is!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow he's proper durassic park lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Omg I linked all pics then lost it all!
Ill re-explain later! This is my new female and and male Frilled dragom shipped yesterday from a fantastic breeder freind of mine. This is the opening of the package 


















So yea! a boy and a girl frilled dragon! Please help with names. Also I thinj Ive forgotten to show my daufhters firey red leather back bearded dragon . Ill get to it all thouhh!


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

so three frilled dragons now? oh my goodness that sounds like a handful lol
your daughter is cute in the video btw lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Actually sad to say but Monkey died . He opened his enclosure in the middle of the night and attempted to get into bed with me but got tangled in sheets near the floor and stuck on his back. They can't breath on their backs so he sufficated ;-( . I miss him ! He was a great little frilly. 
So 2 frilled dragons 2 bearded dragons a dog 2 kids and. A million fish lol. A zoo ! Two frilled dragons is my Max on them. They need lots of handling and specialized care plus big enclosures. The girl is getting her 75g this weekend and the boy will get the 50g she's in now. Then in 5-6 months tops he will need to move over to my other 75g O_O. But worth the effort for sure ! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

oh no monkey (( so sad
but the new ones are super cute


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh no..poor monkey..and poor you..that's sad.
loved hearing your little girl,she made me smile :-D she's adorable !
loving the leeches..did you guys make them ?
thank you sooooo much for sharing the videos.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Actually my friend Christene who i got these frilled dragons from makes the leashes. Shes the owner of OgleRPets. She makes all types of cute leashes and breeds bearded dragon. Her exotic pet collection puts any collection to shame! Monkeys, exotic birds ..you name it!

And thanks guys. Monkey was very special to me.
Camille took the day off Pre K just to pick these babies up! She loves our pets!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I was so sorry to hear of your loss, momma. Very sad news. . .

VERY excited for your newbies, though - GAH! They're gorgeous! Your baby boy is unbelievably TINY! *swoons for cuteness* . .and those glittery leashes are TOO adorable!!! How are they settling in?

I always love seeing pics of your little lady, she's so pretty, and just like her momma in her love of all things living! Bonus? An excellent cameragirl! ^__^ The shot of her hugging the box is so sweet <3


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Chesh said:


> I was so sorry to hear of your loss, momma. Very sad news. . .
> 
> VERY excited for your newbies, though - GAH! They're gorgeous! Your baby boy is unbelievably TINY! *swoons for cuteness* . .and those glittery leashes are TOO adorable!!! How are they settling in?
> 
> I always love seeing pics of your little lady, she's so pretty, and just like her momma in her love of all things living! Bonus? An excellent cameragirl! ^__^ The shot of her hugging the box is so sweet <3


Thanks Jess! We love our pets!! You wanna see how crazy my kids are?? And a frilled dragon running on two feet!? Lol they look so awkward 

Zanj running - YouTube


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

aww i love it!!! how is ogou doing? that is what you said his name was right? lol


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

pennyls9332 said:


> aww i love it!!! how is ogou doing? that is what you said his name was right? lol


I looked up the spelling and seems Ogoun is more used? Do youbknow the reason if there is one? I'm on the fence about Ogoun and Ogou! Hes great. A litlle itty bitty crazy fool! He will be a challenge to train but I love a challenge! Im so proud of him though.. I syringe feed supplements(mixed with bbyfood to make it yummy) and have finally taught him to obey the word "open". He looks at me when i say it and at irst i would demonstrate but now he's got it and opens his mouth when i ask. I adore these crazy kids!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Picture fest !! 
All dragons are doing very well in my house . I've determined that my male frilled dragon is in fact growth stunted so he's the size of a baby still even though he's close to 1yr. He's my pocket frilly <3 . Blood tests will likely be run on him to see all what we can determine about what's going on but as far as we know he's healthy . 

Here's Oguon my pocket frilly pretending to be a wedding ring ;-)

















































They do have a cute attachment to each other and while it's ok to cohab frilled dragons if done right I've decided to return them to separate enclosures . Oguon in his 50g and Zanj in her 75. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

And the bearded dragons! Jolokia(male) and agent13(female )

Agent13 is a silly girl 



























Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jolokia 

















My daughter really is an excellent dragon keeper . 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh. My. Chunky. AGENT 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh, I wanna scratch that chunky dewlap!!!!!!! When are you sending the kid?!?!?!?!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flint said:


> Oh. My. Chunky. AGENT 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh, I wanna scratch that chunky dewlap!!!!!!! When are you sending the kid?!?!?!?!



Package is delayed. I sent that kid ground .. Remember ;-). I think maybe your neighbor signed for him . Oh if you think she's chunky .. I need to post a more recent pic of Jolokia . Darn dragon is eating me out of house and home . He shed constantly for his first 6 months with us .. Literally back to back maybe a couple days between sheds ! 

OMG haha. He's pissed. Not sure what I did . Maybe he's mad that he had to eat superworms today instead of roaches 








That's a 9 month old dragon ! He could pass for having German giant blood in him .. Yet I know he doesn't . I know his lineage .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

GGs came from big dragons, he's the beginning of NC Giants (;


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW, those dragons look great! Love all the pics of them, they certainly cute!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flint said:


> GGs came from big dragons, he's the beginning of NC Giants (;



Yeah .. Those GGs were huge.. What cracks me up are those so called breeders selling dragons as "pure German giant" or claim one parent was full GG lol! Uuuhh so like they've been bred out of existence for decades . You can have a DISTANT relative of one but they bred small clutches .. Breeders mixed them with a more robust breeder and mixed the lines till they just were no more.
I think I'll say that about Jolokia . He's the original of the NC giant line lol. He needs some claim to fame aside from being the king of pooping on my bed. Cool project as it warms up .. I've planned to train him to go outside on his leash to poop like a dog haha. I'm not kidding .. And I feel certain I'll be successful with that . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

How'd I forget to put up this gem of a pic?!










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I want a baby if you ever breed! I love citrus dragons. Agent13 is just gorgeous. I had a GG baby at one point but when I moved with Jon to Louisiana I had to rehome all of my animals. Very sad day, I had about 50 reptiles and over 150 tarantulas. Just one fish tank. I brought my ferrets and my Savannah monitor with me but we got here and the landlord said no pets so they had to go, too. /: We aren't allowed to have the cat or the snakes where we live now but they make me happy so Jon doesn't mind. Especially because the snakes and cat are so cheap to feed, haha. I wanna iguana next!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

dragons are super cool,but your daughter is so adorable :-D


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks willow ! My daughter is a cute little animal fool <3
I'll not be breeding my beloved agent13... Shortens their lifespan and honestly I'm just not up for feeding tons of hungry baby beardies ! They're so expensive when young! However I have a ton of friends that are very good breeders .. Not so called breeders but real ones . Annd.. I can get you a citrus from the same or similar genetics as agent13. That was a really great pairing and she turned out fantastic .. Both personality and health wise. She even will follow my son at his feet outside without a leash ... Can get out if her enclosure if she wants to but only has to just sit on my sons bed or bask on top of the dog cage in the sun lol. Just let me know when you're ready .. I always know someone with eggs hatching . By late spring early summer I expect some great ones out of Beth from Greathouse farms and Christene from OgleRPets 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Update on my tiny frilled dragon. I'm pretty sure I've mentioned here that my smaller frilled dragon .. The male, Ogoun. He is growth stunted and likely a wild caught dragon . I've been trying to get to the bottom of his growth stunting . Did bloodwork a couple weeks ago and finally have a direction to look! All came back looking normal except a few things point towards his kidneys not functioning as should be.. He's already syringe fed but now I'm working on flushing his kidneys so I can repeat the test in a couple months to see if this is possibly reversible or maybe congenital . Adding .5cc pedialite 2x a day and an herbal therapy of rehmannia glutinosa .08cc 2x a day. He seems a bit more feisty since I've started the therapy  . *fingers crossed * 
Little guy might be a pain in the butt to own but he's so darn cute.. All this effort has made the bond a bit stronger. I don't care if he stays small forever .. Just want the best lifespan possible . Little us adorable but whatever could cause such a drastic growth stunting just can't be good .















My female ..Zanj is doing great and has nearly doubled in size in the past month . Their size difference is so drastic now that I'm not comfortable letting them play together much. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Little tiny Ogoun with my daughter <3









I adore him ❤


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

**update on the Dragonses**

The dragonses are doing well!

Im happy to say little ogoun the stunted frilled dragon has started to gain weight and maintained this pattern not for over a month. Still though so little so each gram is a big deal to me.

Zanj is outgrowing her supposed lineage . She is now too large to easily agree with her lineage being new guinea frilled dragon. At her size of now 24.5inches and 213 grams and most def still growing! one must think perhaps she's a bit more australian then we knew. Both frilled dragons now have waterfalls with ultrasonic steamers. humidity is finally at 50% near the falls and they seem to enjoy it

also of course the bearded dragons are both doing well. Jolokia is in early house breaking training...Yes Im training him to poop outside on his leash like a dog..he clearly prefers this so he shall get what he wants ;-) . Agent13 is good as well and bratty as ever as expected. and I hear she is making an appearance in theaters in the Captain america movie


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

update is lovely to hear….can i be cheeky and ask for pictures


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Wow what a fabulous thread. I enjoyed reading about them and the photos are precious, especially of your daughter.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

willow said:


> update is lovely to hear….can i be cheeky and ask for pictures



Of course ! I'll get more later today of them all . Here is one from last weekend of Zanj and agent13 sunning and watching the Kentucky derby with me outside .









And here is agent13 threatening to "run away" because I was late giving her a salad that day lol. Brat 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

And little Ogoun <3









And Zanj steaming herself in her water fall . The fall is about 12"x 18" if that helps put her size into perspective . Her 75g may need to be upgraded within the yr. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you've made my day,you really have :-D
thank you for showing.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww.. Thanks willow! These dragons make my day all the time too. Such a motley crew lol

Here is Jolokia , my daughters red leather back bearded dragon. Mr mischief for short >.<

Like any typical dog(lol) he spends his days in the window looking for dogs walking by haha( I'm not kidding )



















House breaking the dragon of course ;-)










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> Wow what a fabulous thread. I enjoyed reading about them and the photos are precious, especially of your daughter.


Thanks! I'm sure my daughter will be posing for pics with dragons very soon! Can't keep her away from the dragons if I tried. With kids like mine I'm always stunned to see dragons up for sale because someones kid "got bored and the dragon isn't getting enough attention" lol. Perhaps I should rent out "dragon attention" in the form of my kids ;-).


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ogoun decided to help Jaysee drive to the vet.. He loves his vet 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

omg hes so cute i love it!!!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Best news I've had in ages !! My little growth stunted frilled dragon had his follow up blood work done to see how he's doing . He's been on syringe fed carnivore care 2x per day and 3 meds daily . Kidney issues previously looked inherited and so bad that being euthanized had become an option . Well, his blood came back all clear !! He's well! A few months ago he was losing motor skills and seriously failing to thrive since the day I got him.. I will attempt tapering his meds after he gets a bit bigger. He even doubled in weight from March to June .. And previously wasn't growing at all. All that hard work paid off ❤








Lol.. He was hiding and cuddling me all day that day .. People were working on the house and he didn't like it haha










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

In other news .. My female frilled dragon seems to have re injured an old injury from before I got her. Had to get an X-ray and looks like her elbow never healed right causing the two bones in her forearm to grow apart at an angle . 
She transformed into an angry dinosaur at the vet 2weeks ago at the 1st apt 
















Just got the splint off now and continuing pain meds for her for a little while . Dr says if she keeps avoiding use of the arm then amputation may be the kindest thing to do :-( . We shall see ..










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Glad she's doing better! :thumbsup:

Amputation isn't all that bad. I've rehabbed many a beardie that had one or more limbs "amputated" by siblings when they were younger. I've had a lot of leopard gecko "amputees" from poorly conditions and retained sheds as well. She will do fine should that have to happen.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks .. Yeah I know they do well but it's sad.. But I don't want her in pain. However it may mean more to frilly then other lizards to lose an arm . They are wild climbers and I noticed with her splint she had a lot of trouble climbing like she used to . For example .. Let a beardie have free roam for a bit around the house and I promise by the end you'll find him under a couch or something similar ... However you'll find a frilly 8 feet above the floor sleeping on top a curtain rod lol. I'm concerned the 4ft tall viv I was going to give her will not be safe for her now . She may be doomed to her 75g :-( 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

